# La Sportiva Glacier boots 45 1/2



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great boots! Normal wear for about 6-7 hikes. Not one thing wrong with the boots. I'm selling them because the 45 1/2 was about a size too big for my foot....I tried to make them work but just a lil too loose on my foot. First $100 takes em


----------

